# Pros/Cons for GE Advantium 120 Microwave



## debbie t (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm interested in buying the GE Advantium 120 Microwave but have read very negative customer reviews. Please, if you have knowledge of this microwave, pro or con, I would like to hear from you. Also, if you know of other better options for the over the range speedcook/convection/microwave brands please advise. 

Many thanks and Happy New Year!

Debbie T


----------

